
The Business of Software 2009 speaker lineup - spydez
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2009/04/07.html
======
dshah
Any HN folks planning on attending? I spoke at last year's event (and am
speaking again this year). It was a great event.

Tad on the expensive side, but well managed and organized.

~~~
JunkDNA
What an incredible lineup! Really wish I could go, but the budget won't allow
it. I sure hope they make videos of the presentations available at least.

------
keeb
I would also love to go but it's way too expensive for me.

